# New to me F250



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

Just bought this truck, I think I got a great deal on it, but let me know what you would have payed for it based on this 1 excellent picture 

its a 2003 6.0 F250 crew cab long bed Lariat package with 6 disc changer, leather, seat heaters, power seats, power mirrors, power pedals, the works. and 105k on the clock.

It was used for work but not towing or hauling that heavy, just home renovation stuff. Never had a plow on it wesport

Anyone in the Long Island,NY area have a smoking deal on a plow for me? What size can this thing handle? I also need a set of 265/75/16 tires for it.


----------



## dieselfreak (Nov 22, 2004)

nice truck man i just got an 05 f350 diesel leather seats the whole works with a western v plow on it used for 1 year with 50k on her. guy asked 24,000 got it for 21,500. nice truck man enjoy your new toy.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I'd say $15,000 sounds like a fair price to me, maybe that's a little high.


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

I would love to do the 05 grill upgrade, I like the flat front so much more, plus it looks newer. Nice truck. This thing is a little big for me with the crew and long bed, but I couldn't pass it up. 

Keep guessin lol.


----------



## SIWEL (Dec 5, 2008)

By the looks it could use a set of ball joints... the picture could be decieving tho. Nice looking truck.


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

Creek View Prop;1292918 said:


> By the looks it could use a set of ball joints... the picture could be decieving tho. Nice looking truck.


the drivers side rear tire is near the drain, so thats probably why, although I haven't jacked it up to check those yet so its a possibility


----------



## abbe (Sep 8, 2009)

I'd say around 14k


----------



## snowman123 (Sep 2, 2010)

Did you pay $11,500 for it.


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

snowman123;1292928 said:


> Did you pay $11,500 for it.


Nope. Where are you on the island snowman?


----------



## snowman123 (Sep 2, 2010)

I am in the Smithtown area nice truck you have their good luck with it. I had a 2000 f250 with the v10 and 180,000 miles on it and this past year was the first time plowing and to this day I am still amazed at how well it plowed with the 8ft fisher mm1. It is an unbelievable truck and yours will be great with the diesel.


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

snowman123;1292940 said:


> I am in the Smithtown area nice truck you have their good luck with it. I had a 2000 f250 with the v10 and 180,000 miles on it and this past year was the first time plowing and to this day I am still amazed at how well it plowed with the 8ft fisher mm1. It is an unbelievable truck and yours will be great with the diesel.


small world, I'm in Nesconset. Let me know if you ever need anythin


----------



## snowman123 (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks same here let me know if you ever need anything.


----------



## cdahl1177 (Jan 17, 2011)

my guess is $17500. or i could be crazy.


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

cdahl1177;1292989 said:


> my guess is $17500. or i could be crazy.


I'll sell it to ya for that


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

I would say $12000


----------



## snowman123 (Sep 2, 2010)

did you pay 13,000 for it.


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

nope. any idea how to get this stuff off the wheels? it looks like oxidation


----------



## snowman123 (Sep 2, 2010)

Use a wire wheel on a drill in the spots that need it it should get it all off good luck.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Kind of hard to guess how much without knowing which engine.

With that truck you can pick any plow you want.

Truck looks good. Long to plow with but you can make it work I'm sure.


----------



## snowman123 (Sep 2, 2010)

It has the 6.0 power stroke diesel engine.


----------



## M & MD Lawn (Aug 29, 2010)

Looks like it may need some front end work from the pic, tire looks bent out, Im a GM guy dont really know the ford market but I would say since its from a private owner ehhh 9,5 to 10


----------



## nhgranite (Feb 26, 2009)

cet;1295548 said:


> Kind of hard to guess how much without knowing which engine.


umm what? been posted like ten times. diesel.

i had a cc short bed i found difficult at times to plow with being so long. cc long bed is like plowing with a limo!


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

nhgranite;1295556 said:


> umm what? been posted like ten times. diesel.
> 
> i had a cc short bed i found difficult at times to plow with being so long. cc long bed is like plowing with a limo!


I guess in his first post he say's it is a "6.0" but never does he use the word diesel in any of his posts.

At my age I need it in large print, LOL


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

yea it definitely needs tie rod ends and my buddy says the clunk i'm hearing is the ball joints. then I need an alignment and some tires. It actually tracks pretty straight as it in now, just took it to new paltz and back yesterday.


----------



## snowman123 (Sep 2, 2010)

That clunk sound you here could be the wheel hub bearing assembly here is a video on that


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

didnt jack it up yet but it does need brakes too but the previous owner gave me a set of nice pads. 

I love that guys videos, I watched all of them on the 6.0. probably the biggest factor in me buying thsi truck haha. 

He makes it look so easy and clean, my nissan was a sloppy mess to do the bearings. I will probably just buy those studs with the rust we have around here. Has anyone ordered from rockauto? they seem really cheap and have tons of parts. I just want to buy it all at once to save shipping.


----------



## snowman123 (Sep 2, 2010)

Ya that guy makes great detailed videos. I had to do the wheel hub bearing assembly on my truck.


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

where did you get yours from? can I ask what you paid?


----------



## snowman123 (Sep 2, 2010)

I bought mine off of an eBay store I paid $88 for it they are all brand new and they come with a 1 year warranty. I plowed the whole season and it never gave me a problem ever. You can get the abs one if you have abs but if you do not have abs you can still get it and cut the abs wire off and it will work perfect that is what I had to do. If you go to the dealer they are going to charge you $400 for it.

Here is the link to the eBay page http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Fron...ptZMotorsQ5fCarQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

i never go to the dealer if I can avoid it. thats a great price, do you know the brand name by chance? how many miles have you put on them so far?

much cheaper than rockauto
http://www.rockauto.com/catalog/raf...&partkey=1351565&a=FRc1427914k1351565-2114577


----------



## snowman123 (Sep 2, 2010)

I think it is some Chinese brand but it worked for me perfectly and I plowed with my truck and then sold it to buy my dodge diesel truck. So if I had to guess on the mileage I would say 4,000 or so.


----------



## JD822 (Aug 4, 2011)

alldayrj;1295602 said:


> Has anyone ordered from rockauto? they seem really cheap and have tons of parts. I just want to buy it all at once to save shipping.


Rockauto is a good place to purchase froom. i have purchased parts through them an they are the same parts as what AZ/ADV/O'Reilly's carry for much less. I purchsed Susp. Arms with new bushings/ball Joints through them for a bit less then $79 ea and at AZ it was $214/pc. I selected standard shipping and they both made it in 5 days. A good place to order from. but a tip: keep an out on on their prices. They will fluctauate as much as $20 depending on what warehouse they r shipped from. But still, a LOT LESS then going local if you dont mind a few days wait.


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

JD822;1295964 said:



> Rockauto is a good place to purchase froom. i have purchased parts through them an they are the same parts as what AZ/ADV/O'Reilly's carry for much less. I purchsed Susp. Arms with new bushings/ball Joints through them for a bit less then $79 ea and at AZ it was $214/pc. I selected standard shipping and they both made it in 5 days. A good place to order from. but a tip: keep an out on on their prices. They will fluctauate as much as $20 depending on what warehouse they r shipped from. But still, a LOT LESS then going local if you dont mind a few days wait.


yea i figured I would order the ball joints, tie rods, wheel bearings and electric vacuum pump in one shot to save on shipping and even if 1 thing is a couple bucks more it will even out. Probably get some motorcraft filters too


----------



## bigbadbrad (Mar 1, 2009)

could be your sway bar end links, those are known to go bad and cause a clunking noise in the floorboards, sometimes you can feel it in your feet too over bumps


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

its when i'm slowing down and accelerating too. If its the sway bar thats fine, I took them off my last truck lol


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

well the ICP sensor and connector went on it
took some pics








splice








turBRO








f


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

found a little permanent present after cutting a socket down









stripped out fuel drain 









new shoes


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

washed and waxed it, tons of scratches on this truck. it looks good from far but far from good 
pics soon.

to all of the guys who said ball joints/wheel bearings:
It seems straighter now?? Drives straight with the new tires on. I know I should take it for an alignment just to protect the investment but I jacked up each wheel and shook it around (12 and 6, 3 and 9) and got no movement besides at the tie rod end at the pitman arm. Its shot but I tightened it up for now and that has helped the steering play but I will order a new one soon since it has a lot of play. could that have been it???


----------



## Yooper75 (Dec 30, 2010)

Just a couple words of advice on the 6.0 PSD, upgrade the oil cooler, ditch the EGR valve and cooler if you are not emissions tested and if you are gut the EGR valve so it does not open and upgrade the EGR cooler with one from Elite Diesel to save your self some headaches and cash. The other advice I have is *DO NOT*!!! put a tune in that truck what ever you do, the head bolts and gaskets on the 03-04 model years are extremely fragile and it's about 6k to have them done and have the head bolts replaced with studs. Also do not let the truck idle for long periods of time or you will be pulling the turbo to clean it because the vanes are frozen in place from soot build up. And if you really want to piss the neighbors off, straight pipe it the 03's sound like a jet taking off....


----------



## mike45 (Jul 16, 2010)

nice truck


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

got an edge monitor, its nice. Getting deltas of 8 degrees, debating doing the oil cooler since i won an egr kit and will install it when i receive it. I also got the fumoto valves in anticipation of the coolant flush and the new fuel drain plug.

thanks Mike!

all clean


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Some ELC would be a great idea when you do the coolant flush!


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

yea thats the plan, do the whole restore nonsense then ELC coolant. still not sure what it even means but hopefully the parts guy puts some in my hand


----------



## JaimeG (Jan 25, 2009)

Nice truck. You should straight pipe it so it sounds like this, unless you plow residential.:realmad:


----------



## Chris112lee (Nov 2, 2010)

alldayrj;1307125 said:


> yea thats the plan, do the whole restore nonsense then ELC coolant. still not sure what it even means but hopefully the parts guy puts some in my hand


Extended Life Coolant. It what all the heavy duty diesels run, and most types are good for 300,000+ miles. I run CAT coolant in my 7.3


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

ok I will pick up some of the CAT stuff, i think there is a dealer around here..

got the EGR delete in the mail, bought the oil cooler as well. also got a brake controller I need to install. tons of boxes showing up lately haha.

also, i want to to straight pipe it, no residentials in a crew cab long bed lol. doesnt even have a plow yet.


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

tons of parts

not shown is my blue fuel spring kit ad prodigy p3 brake controller. hopefully installing everything thurs/fri of this week coming up.


----------



## bigbadbrad (Mar 1, 2009)

well at least you know they sent you good gaskets, kinda funny that they included the IH instructions with their repackaged gaskets!!


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

still working on it but didnt upload pics yet.

here is the distilled water for the flushes, picked up in my buddies camaro haha


----------



## bigbadbrad (Mar 1, 2009)

wow your wasting your money with using distilled water to flush the coolant, just use plain water from the hose with some cascade, then flush with plain water, if you buy red elc it is usually already premixed so you dont need water for that


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

I used the distilled with the Restore, Restore plus, final flush, and final fill. at 69cents a gallon I didn't waste much $$. everything else was done with the hose. I saved a gallon from every flush and did a lineup, the results are pretty awesome.

today I cleaned the valley, removed the intake manifold, oil cooler, rebuilt the oil cooler, put in the blue spring, and power washed the intake manifold. started the egr delete. tomorrow this truck will be done.


----------



## fordboy (Nov 24, 2005)

if were still guessing price on the truck I would say about 8grand since its a 03 6.0. atleast they are rediculously cheap here in michigan. Nice ruck looks like you are doing all the things that needs to be done to it to prevent having issues.


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

finally got someone to go low. I got it for 10, everythings more expensive in NY haha


----------



## bigbadbrad (Mar 1, 2009)

jeseem i sold my 02 7.3l for 10,500 and it had 135k on it and was starting to rust out on the bed, you got a pretty good deal


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

yea as it stands I put a good amount into it with the tires and everything but I think I could still make $ if I had to sell it. 

everything is done and it starts which is always a good sign.

need to upload the pics still


----------



## 07F-250V10 (Jul 18, 2011)

Probably got it for $9,000......its a 6.0L


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

coolant flushing
right to left: original drain, flush 1, flush 2, restore, flush 3(missing), restore plus, flush 4, flush 5. all separated by rinses
















red pepper flake anyone?


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

That looks miserable in the rain doing that job, but if you spill any it should just disappear. What's the flake stuff in the bucket?

Nice truck. Good luck with it.


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

it was miserable but I installed the fumoto ball valves in the block which made it 1000% easier to do all those flushes. 

the flake stuff in the bucket is <5% of the scale and junk that came out of the cooling system after the flushes. it was a result of the restore and restore plus. if anyone is hesitant to spend the 40 bucks on the two, go for it. its worth it. That stuff is amazing


----------



## Indy (Sep 23, 2007)

alldayrj;1295543 said:


> nope. any idea how to get this stuff off the wheels? it looks like oxidation


Check out "Gords Polish" on youtube


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

That is the clear coat pealing away from the aluminum. Just got to strip it and polish them or reclear them.


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

f250man;1320126 said:


> That is the clear coat pealing away from the aluminum. Just got to strip it and polish them or reclear them.


thanks, I guess I'll just wait til after winter to do anything.

here comes the mechanical work pics. 
nice little scaffold setup








my buddy - you still have to get up on it anyway








getting close. 








the '03s have a different bolt on the back of the turbo. mine seized so I had to cut it off with a die grinder utilizing a mirror. a nightmare to say the least but I think my buddy got a video. we had to unbolt the pedastal and pull the turbo out with it anyway.


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

everything out and clean








super high flow oil screen








rebuilding the oil cooler. nerveracking to say the least having no experience and using printed directions and youtube videos








dumped some brake cleaner in, sloshed it around, and then decided I needed to get really dirty.


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

looks good to me 








new gaskets on, rebuilt cooler in, finally flipped the ratchets to "on". is a good feeling








I guess I didnt upload the finsihed product, but it looks like a stock 03 6.0 with a little flash on the intake manifold. overall, this is not for the faint of heart. I'm not a mechanic and learned how to do all this through reading forums, watching youtube videos, and being too poor to hire a real mechanic. however, I'm now confident enough to do the headgaskets on my nissan myself.


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

installed a BOSS mount


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

my people who have installed a boss mount know what that pry bar wrench duct tape hybrid is for


----------



## bigbadbrad (Mar 1, 2009)

why didn't you take the air damn all the way off instead of cutting it? would look alot better I find


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

good question, it was 11:30 pm and 20 degrees out and I wanted to get the damn bumper back on haha

is it easy to take off?


----------



## havenlax18 (Dec 16, 2010)

alldayrj;1387106 said:


> good question, it was 11:30 pm and 20 degrees out and I wanted to get the damn bumper back on haha
> 
> is it easy to take off?


On mine it was just a couple plastic screws.


----------



## mjstef (Dec 31, 2009)

Wish you the best of luck with that 6.OH Crap. Seems as you either get a good one or a bad one. Mine had over $12,000 in warranty work in 136,000 miles. (ford gave me an extended warranty for all my problems) Here is a video of mine starting at -10* I dumped the 6.0 3 years ago and bought a 95 7.3. It is smooth as silk compared to the 6.0.......


----------



## BPS#1 (Oct 16, 2011)

alldayrj;1387106 said:


> good question, it was 11:30 pm and 20 degrees out and I wanted to get the damn bumper back on haha
> 
> is it easy to take off?





havenlax18;1387250 said:


> On mine it was just a couple plastic screws.


Yeah its just them plastic push in clip thingies.

I left mine off for the hiniker.


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

still trying to finish the wiring, where do these wires go? common sense tells me the two with the rings on them go to the battery but the schematic shows nothing about them?? http://www.bossplow.com/content/servicecenter/documents/stb03229.pdf









thats not the only discrepancy, inside my switch only has 2 wires on a rocker, instead of the 6 blade style toggle?

did I get some kind of oddball harness or something?


----------



## BPS#1 (Oct 16, 2011)

The wiring looks a little different than I had but I'm assuming that the smaller gauge wires go to the solenoid.
And the wire with no ends on them will go to your headlight and/or turn/marker circuit.

I don't like wiring.


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

BPS#1;1390876 said:


> The wiring looks a little different than I had but I'm assuming that the smaller gauge wires go to the solenoid.
> And the wire with no ends on them will go to your headlight and/or turn/marker circuit.
> 
> I don't like wiring.


nope, close tho. got my answer here.
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=130650&page=2
I hate wiring too haha


----------



## BPS#1 (Oct 16, 2011)

After I read what he said about them.......... hes right. 

Now I remember from wiring mine. It was late last night, what can I say?
lol


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

plow mounted to finally bring it home


----------



## srl28 (Jan 2, 2006)

Did you ever pinpoint/find out what the clunk was when you were slowing down and when you were accelerating? Having the same clunk. Last time I checked it looked like I would need ball joints and what not up front after this winter (if I'm lucky). At least thats what our mechanics said.


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

na, i;m just waiting til it breaks for real, then it will be obvious haha


----------



## srl28 (Jan 2, 2006)

Thats one way to do it. Think its something in then trans or drivetrain or????


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

I'm leaning towards sway bar, sounds like my nissan when the end links and bushings were shot


----------

